# Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde



## Seekater (17. November 2008)

Moin Moin!!
  Habe im Forum durchgeblättert und den passenden Thread nicht gefunden, der mir die Frage beantworten konnte, deshalb nochmal die Frage an alle!!!
  Angelt jemand in der Kieler Förde mit einem Schlauchboot? Wichtig ist, ob jenes Kennzeichenpflichtig ist (meins ist 2,50m lang, betrieben mit 4 PS Aussenborder)
Was noch wichtiger ist, was muss man alles beachten, wegen der herumfahrenden Schiffen und Fähren?
  Angeln möchte ich in einer ruhigen Ecke vor Anker, wo es nicht so viel mit herumfahren los ist.
Danke !#h


----------



## leuchtboje (17. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

in wiefern meinst du kennzeichnungspflichtig?

Deutsche Flagge dran und gut ist...

Wegen der allgeimeinen Regeln würde ich dir empfelen, dass du dir einfach mal ein gebrauchtes Lehrbuch "Sportbootführerschein See" bei xbay besorgst... 

das wichtigste in Kürze: du bist mit so einem Boot im Prinzip gegenüber jedem anderen Ausweichpflichtig!
Dann: Ankerball besorgen - um anzuzeigen, dass du ankerst und somit bewegungsunfähig bist...
NICHT in oder zu nahe an Fahrrinnen und dergleichen ankern!
Die an Land aufgestellten Schilder "Ankern verboten" beachten! ggf. Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen beachten
Abstand von Tauchbojen halten!
--> wie die diversen Schilder, Bojen und Zeichen aussehen und so weiter siehst du wirklich am besten in einem Lehrbuch - wie gesagt, muss auch kein neues sein!

Wie mein Opa immer sagt: immer mit der Dummheit der anderen rechnen und vorsichtig fahren! gilt auch auf dem Wasser!

PS: Kriegsschiffe machen nie Platz:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

Moin,

du brauchst nichts zu kennzeichnen. Bootkennzeichen braucht 
man nur im Binnenwasser über 2,3PS Motorleistung. Auf dem Meer können es
auch 500PS sein, da ist dat wurscht.
Ankerball setzten, ja das müsste man eigentlich... aber mal ehrlich 
wen willst Du im Winter 500 Meter vor der Küste behindern.

Viel weiter raus würde ich mit der Gummiwurst eh nicht raus fahren und
Du brauchst es auch nicht.

Z.B. könntest Du es mit ein paar Wattis mal beim Bülker Leuchtturm versuchen.
Da ist man bei Nord-Nordwest Wind (ablandig) noch gut geschützt und Fisch gibt 
es da auch genug.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich immer die Strander Seite bevorzugen, da die "Großen"
auf der Laboeer Seite lang brettern.


----------



## leuchtboje (17. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

mir is ja egal, wer hier was macht oder nicht macht, aber ich sehe dass mit dem Ankerball nicht sooo locker... lass mal wirklich was passieren... dann gehts als erstes drum, wo der Ankerball war - oder besser, wo er nicht war...
dient ja auch nicht zuletzt zum Selbstschutz...


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

Kein Frage! Jeder so wie er will.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

Kein Frage! Jeder so wie er will.
In Gebieten wo viel los ist würde ich das olle Ding auch aus der Kiste wühlen.

Auf meinem Avatar siehst Du eine silberne Stange, da kommt er drauf


----------



## leuchtboje (17. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

hast schon recht... jeder wie er will und denkt...
was sagt eigentlich die Küstenwache zu dem Thema? Gibts da wirklich irgendein Bußgeld?

-->meine Erfahrung (aus fast 2 Jahren Seefahrt auf der Ostsee) ist, dass auch Berufsfischer darauf achten, die auf so manche Sache bekanntlich nicht so genau achten...damals war der Ankerball immer das Erste, was raus kam.......


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

Hmm keine Ahnung was das kostet.. Aber vergesserer Angelschein, 
Bootsführerschein und Funkzeugnis gibt es für nen 10er und ein Fax :q


----------



## Seekater (18. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

#6 Also Nordmänner, erstmal danke für die Hinweise!
  Was den Ankerball angeht... ich war schon paar Mal unterwegs mit dem Schlauch in Richtung Schönberg, da hat mich auch mal die KüWa kontrolliert (sind lautlos mit dem Schlauchboot von hinten angeschliechen |krach::q) haben nur die Angelschein kontolliert und gefragt, ob wir Alkohol gehabt oder getrunken hätten. Ansonsten hatte ich auch keinen Ankerbal gehabt.. Na ja, deswegen die Frage, vielleicht ist es in der Förde anders.

@Torsk
  Was den Bülker Leuchtturm angeht, da habe ich auch Positives darüber gehört. Die Info war, dass man am besten ran an die Boje (Fahrwassertonne?) fährt, Richtung NO, die vom Ufer aus zu sehen ist. Ich denke da sind auch ca. 500 Meter.
  Gibt's dort auch Butt? Oder nur Dorsch?
|wavey:
Seekater


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> aber ich sehe dass mit dem Ankerball nicht sooo locker... lass mal wirklich was passieren... dann gehts als erstes drum, wo der Ankerball war - oder besser, wo er nicht war...
> dient ja auch nicht zuletzt zum Selbstschutz...


 
Das sehe ich genau so!

Wer schon von von vornherein die Sicherheitsbestimmungen außer Acht lässt, der hat auf dem Wasser nichts zu suchen, denn er ist auch eine Gafahr für andere und darauf kann ich garnicht.

Ich habe in der Kieler Förde schon gesehen wie ein Segler mit seinem Kiel eine Ankerleine von einem Kleinboot (hatte auch keinen Ankerball) zufassen gehabt hat und dieses kleine Bötchen regelrecht mitgerissen hat und das fast gekentert wäre. Die Bootsinsassen haben geschimpft wie die Rohrspatzen, wofür ich kein Verständnis habe, da sie selber Schuld waren.

Sollte es in solch einem Fall zu irgend einem Schaden kommen, dann haftet keine Versicherung und auch wenn daraufhin die Seenotrettung ausrücken müsste, dann muss man die Kosten des Einsatzes selbst tragen.

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie einige mit ihrem eigenen Leben und eventuel mit dem Leben anderer so leichtfertig umgehen können. Mit der Einstellung solltet ihr lieber zu hause bleiben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

@ Seemietze

ich hoffe der Link funktioniert,
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...47187,10.19218&spn=0.018515,0.038624&t=h&z=15

hab schon öfters in der Bucht (Bülker Weg) geankert und und auch schöne Platten und Dorsche gefangen. Auch im Frühjahr ist es eine gute Ausgangsposition für Honies und Co.

@ DG

Absolute Zustimmung! Aber bitte nicht die Ausgangslage übersehen. 
Mit Zweimeterfunfzich und 4 Ponys bist Du nicht da unterwegs wo 
Segler riskieren würden Ihren Kiel zu beschädigen oder Mobos den Hebel 
auf den Tisch legen würden (mich eingeschlossen).

Im Grunde genommen müsste man es aber machen- ja!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ DG
> 
> Absolute Zustimmung! Aber bitte nicht die Ausgangslage übersehen.
> Mit Zweimeterfunfzich und 4 Ponys bist Du nicht da unterwegs wo
> ...


 
Ich habe schon BellyBoote auf dem Breitgrund und im Bereich Kiel Leuchtturm gesehen, genauso wie weit vor Schleimünde, von daher bin ich schon mal sehr skeptisch, wie schnell man mit einem Schlauchboot und 4Ps Motor irgendwo hinkommt, wenn man Fisch fangen möchte.|kopfkrat 

Und ein Ankerball ist auch in einer Entfernung von 100m zum Strand pflicht.

Und wenn ich hier dann immer noch lese, das man Schongebiete und Schonzeiten für Dorsche und noch andere neue Regeln will, da meine ich einfach, man sollte sich erst einmal dran gewöhnen sich an schon geltende Regeln zu halten.

Nichts für ungut, ist nur meine Einstellung zur Sache.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, ist nur meine Einstellung zur Sache.



Und die ist auch absolut nachvollziehbar und richtig.


----------



## Seekater (18. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Seemietze
> 
> ich hoffe der Link funktioniert,
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...47187,10.19218&spn=0.018515,0.038624&t=h&z=15



#h Ne funzt leider nicht, aber ich habe hier ne Seekarte mit genau der Stelle, die ich vorhin meinte. Ich kann die Entfernung vom Ufer nicht so gut einschätzen, ein Freund macht gerade sein Sportsbootführerschein, wir werden noch beraten|krach:...
  Auf dem Bild ist das leider nicht so gut zu sehen, die Tiefe dort ist etwa 5 Meter an der kante und hinter der Kante geht sie rasch in 17 Meter.. Dort müssen die Fische stehen.
  Was die Pladden angeht- ich vermute sie würden sich auch in der 5m Tiefe wohl fühlen.. Ich habe bisher nur 3 nacheinanderfolgende Misserfolge mit dem Schlauch gehabt.. ich war aber Richtung Hohenfelde, dort ist der Grund etwa in 5-7 Metern Tiefe teils Steinig, teils bewachsen, teils sandig... also sehr gemischt. 
  Ich möchte endlich mal was fangen!!! Bisher nur ein Dorsch- also war nur tagsüber da, Wind ablandig, nächstes Ziel westufer- Bülk. 
   Kann man dort vernünftig parken? 
@Dorschgreifer
  Besten Dank für die Tipps!|rolleyes
Mfg Kater.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

Neee soweit musst Du nicht raus. Und mal ganz ehrlich das 
ist ein ganz schöner Ritt (4KM) da raus mit Eurem Motor/Boot...

Ich hab da nen Gegenvorschlag. Ich muss wegen Copyright Deine 
Karte leider raus nehmen aber ich schick Dir eine PN.


----------



## Seekater (18. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

#q 4 km... tatsächlich.....?!?! #q
Was tue ich mit meinem MISSERFOLG.........:c hätte mir dann auch lieber vernünftiges Brandungsgeschirr gekauft.. na ja..


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

Ach wat, luscher mal in Deinen Maileingang und versuch es da. Ich hab mein Schlauchi
damals als komfortables Belly Boot gesehen ( von der Entfernung her) und konnte immer
mal wieder gute Fänge machen. Schau mal bei den Belly Fängen was die Jungs so raus
zaubern


----------



## Dieter1944 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

Seekater, wir haben hier einen Schlauchboot - Trööt. Vielleicht schaust du mal rein 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Seekater (20. November 2008)

*AW: Schlauchboot in Kieler Förde*

Moin Dieter#h
Den Trööt verfolge ich schon seit 2 Wochen, die Frage war sehr speziell, deswegen habe ich auch hier gestellt. Ansonsten finde ich den Schlauchitrööt auch sehr informativ

LG Seekater


----------

